# Winners' Gallery: the Best of Contest 71



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Lots of you responded to our call for imaginary prequel posters, and most of you even had the right idea, so some tough choices had to be made before the panel could adjourn. What put the "scar" in Scarface? How did those snakes get on that plane? And how does one go about getting an Italian job? These and many more cinematic mysteries are explored in our top 11 this week. 

*Link To Original Article*


----------

